

A true single-sided circuit board. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/mobiuscircuit

======
nhebb
In the mid-90's I worked for a company that tried conductive ink to create
two-sided routings on single-sided CEM-1 circuit boards (cheap). They were
trying to save money. Guess what? They didn't. It turns out that recalls and
scrap are expensive.

------
rfrey
I loved the comment that drilling some vias would create circuit wormholes.

------
Fargren
This looks kind of cool, but is there a practical aplication for this o is it
js a joke?

~~~
metageek
With some circuits, you need to worry about current leak from one side of the
board to the other. This eliminates that possibility.

~~~
billswift
That wouldn't work - the board still has two sides locally, it just has one
side globally. So there could still be current leakage between the two (local)
sides.

~~~
metageek
Sorry, joke.

